# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Camarões >  Thor amboinensis

## Vasco Santos



----------


## Diogo Matias

Este camarão é reef-safe? 
Estive a ler um pouco acerca dele e vi um ou outro relato do ataque dele a alguns moles, nomeadamente zoas.

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Sim, completamente reef-safe.
Já tive são muito bonitos e activos, passeiam-se por os corais mas estes nem fecham. Penso que dificilmente se conseguem apreciar num aquário grande.




> Este camarão é reef-safe? 
> Estive a ler um pouco acerca dele e vi um ou outro relato do ataque dele a alguns moles, nomeadamente zoas.

----------


## Diogo Matias

Atenção: estes pequenos diabinhos podem mesmo atacar Zoanthus! Eu não encontrava explicação para os meus zoas fechados todo o tempo até experimentar a mover os sexys para uma maternidade. Agora já abrem. 
Poderá não acontecer com todos os sexys nem em todos os aquários, mas o seu comportamento e tentativas de simbiose com corais moles comprometem o seu melhor desenvolvimento.

----------


## Marco Macae

São camarões pouco timidos, mesmo na presença de alguns peixes? Ou daqueles que só se veem quase de noite?

----------


## Diogo Matias

Não os tenho com peixes, mas pelo que já li, na presença de peixes escondem-se muito. No meu pico-reef são muito activos, permanentemente em movimento, tornando-se agressivos entre eles aquando da alimentação (ração para camarões da Sera). 
Eles gostam muito de andar por cima de corais, mas muitas vezes acabam por os importunar.

----------

